# Good advice for those new to cigars



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been seeing alot of new names roaming the forums of late. I can only imagine their confusion when they read these threads. Imagine mine. It seems that the simple hobby of smoking cigars has turned into this highly technical endeavor. Sometimes it feels like we're trying to shoot these things to Mars or something. Noone reads the stickies.

If I could give a little advice to newbs it would be this:

Go to your local B&M and find the manager. Introduce yourself.

Ask him to give you a good quality humidor, lets say 100 count.

Most B&Ms carry gel jars or Boveda Packs. Buy a couple and put them in the humi. Throw the thing that comes with the humidor in the trash. DO NOT go out and buy kitty litter, silicone beads. You aren't there yet and you'll only get frustrated. 

Buy a hygrometer. Toss it in a ziplock with a Boveda pack. It should read the same rh as the Boveda pack. Note any differences. A couple rh points high/low aren't going to kill your cigars.

Ask the manager to help you pick out $30-$50 in cigars of various vitolas and blends. No Ron Mexico's or Padrons. Just good solid sticks.

Take them home, put them in your humidor, and smoke them. When those are gone repeat step 5.

Take a couple notes about what you liked or disliked. You won't be doing a review for CA so don't worry about the "essence of peat or nuiance of lambshit." Just what you liked or disliked.

For the next 3-6 months repeat step 5. Keep the one's you like in the rotation and toss the one's you don't

READ PUFF!!!! IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION ASK!!
After 3-6 months you can begin to spread your wings and move on to the Liga Privadas, Padron's, etc.

If after 3-6 months you decide you want to branch out, buy a BIGGER HUMIDOR!! Not a cooler, wineador, cabinet. A bigger desktop humidor!! Unless you have a grand or two to fill that cooler or wineador with cigars all you have is a big icechest sitting in your room or closet. Trust me when I say this: I HAVE 6 NOW!! Each one holds anywhere from 15-20 boxes. You figure the avg. box of cigars is anywhere from $150-200. Do the math!! I have more cigars than I will ever be able to smoke. I have such an investment in cigars I have them insured. Actually, I have more insurance on my cigars than I do on myself. Also factor in the cost of beads, kitty litter, accessories, etc. DO YOU REALLY WANT THAT KIND OF A COMMITTMENT??
My daughters room smells like a Cigar Shop. You and I might love the smell of tobacco, your wife and kids DON'T!!

Have fun! If after a year you want to branch out go ahead. By that time you know what you're getting into and have been forewarned. People that participate in forums such as these represent roughly 2% of cigar smokers. People like myself and a few other guys here represent 1%.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
I like the thread and agree with much.
I just think a noob can best be served by starting with Tupperware as most quality desktops
are very expensive. I also think that 2 way media is imperative which would eliminate the the gel.
After obtaining some basic cigars, I would immediately get involved with noob trades and PIF.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Try as many different cigars in different sizes and different rappers as you can. Trying the same cigar in several different wrappers will help you pinpoint which wrappers you prefer over others. That alone is a huge step in discovering what cigars you will enjoy. Also, take detailed notes abo ut the cigars filler binder and wrapper.you can later use this info and notice what cigars that you like have in common. And more importantly what you don't like.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice thread Dave some solid advice here...Figured I'd add a little to what you kind of already mentioned. Introduce yourself to the B&M manager or owner and ask them for recommendations based on what basic flavors you like....IE... Spicy, sweet, mild, etc. Making friends with the guys at your B&M is priceless if theyre a good shop and know their stuff. I did this when I started in this hobby and it really helped me getting my feet wet and the ball rolling in the right direction.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Personally, I'm glad I went with the cooler. I don't even want to think about what POS humidor I would have ended up with at the same price point. And they _do_ come in different sizes; you don't have to jump on the biggest monster you see.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I agree about the cooler. I started with a cheap desktop humidor and that filled up quick. I was contemplating getting another desktop that was bigger (and much more expensive). Instead I got a 50 qt cooler and could not be happier. Total investment on the cooler was about $50 (and I got fancy and made some shelves - you can probably do it on the cheap for about $30). It holds around 200 cigars. More than enough (for now).

I would also suggest going with beads as soon as possible. They are so simple to use and will last pretty much forever.

Last but not least: Have fun with this and don't take it too seriously! It's a hobby that is meant to be undertaken over many years. You don't have to learn everything in a couple of months. You also don't have to purchase a thousand cigars over a couple of months. Try new stuff, make mistakes and just enjoy yourself.

Just my two cents.



MarkC said:


> Personally, I'm glad I went with the cooler. I don't even want to think about what POS humidor I would have ended up with at the same price point. And they _do_ come in different sizes; you don't have to jump on the biggest monster you see.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Personally, I'm glad I went with the cooler. I don't even want to think about what POS humidor I would have ended up with at the same price point. And they _do_ come in different sizes; you don't have to jump on the biggest monster you see.


There is a learning experience that comes with purchasing and setting up your first humidor. I now have several humis and coolers and for the nubbie, I think a cooler is less forgiving unless you line it with wood and keep it pretty full. A simple decent 100 count humidor with a digital hygrometer and a gel jar is much easier to start off with. Even after 4 wood humidors, I had a difficulty getting my plastic cooler to stabilize it's R.H. wood is forgiving.
Its all about keeping it fun, relatively cheap and not overwhelming for the new smokers


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Cat trips, what a very informative thread. Now that's really what PUFF is all about.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I too agree but would tell them to get tupperware and boveda packs. Keep it as simple and cheap as possible and just spend the money on cigars. Also, I would tell them to get involved in noob PIF and noobie sampler trades. Great way to get introduced to some good sticks you may not know about yet as well as meet some other great BOTL.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I've been seeing alot of new names roaming the forums of late. I can only imagine their confusion when they read these threads. Imagine mine. It seems that the simple hobby of smoking cigars has turned into this highly technical endeavor. Sometimes it feels like we're trying to shoot these things to Mars or something. Noone reads the stickies.
> 
> If I could give a little advice to newbs it would be this:
> 
> ...


You had me until the advice not to try a Padron....:nono:

Dave, Dave Dave.....what do you mean don't try a Padron???!!!! That would greatly shorten a newb's road to cigar nirvana as well as teach them the gold standard early on. I would have saved a lot of time, money and disappointment if I had tried a 1964 or 1926 PAM or PAN earlier!!! :smoke2:


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Excellent thread and advice for super-noobies such as myself. I just wish there was a more clear/definitive "starting point" thread or sticky where most cigar veterans could recommend and advise some cigars that most noobs should start out with to train their palate and be able to identify what good cigars should smoke and taste like.

As for me, I have recently smoked 2 CAO's (one the 1968-1998 Cameroon and another I can't remember) and both were not good whatsoever to me. Far too woodsy and one dimensional.

Hope I haven't rambled on too much. :/


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

gscottfuller said:


> You had me until the advice not to try a Padron....:nono:
> 
> Dave, Dave Dave.....what do you mean don't try a Padron???!!!! That would greatly shorten a newb's road to cigar nirvana as well as teach them the gold standard early on. I would have saved a lot of time, money and disappointment if I had tried a 1964 or 1926 PAM or PAN earlier!!! :smoke2:


Why didn't I mention Padron? Because unless you smoke one of the xxxx series a new cigar smoker would simply miss the more complex flavor profiles of the Anniversaries. Don't want to toss the guppies into the shark tank. I wanted to try to keep it easy. Keep it cheap, keep it simple and keep it good!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I keep boxes of Padron 3000 Maddy's on hand for all my noob
cigar friends. Few cigars are better at that price point...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

capttrips said:


> I wanted to try to keep it easy. Keep it cheap, keep it simple and keep it good!!


I understand easy, simple, & good... Why cheap? Life is too short to smoke cheap cigars brother!


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for advice. Reading threads on Puff can certainly be like taking a drink from a firehose, but I stay thirsty. BTW, I do read the stickies, but I can only speak for myself as only one newb among the many.

I prefer the idea of getting a decent priced humidor as your first storage device. I don't think I'd go 100 ct, but maybe 30-50. Of course you'll quickly outgrow it if you take this on as a hobby. But I thoroughly enjoy the aesthetics of a traditional humidor: the cedar smell, sharp appearance, slight whooshing sound when you shut it. It also gives one an appreciation of humidity management. 

When you outgrow it, and you want to be economical, I then would recommend tupperware or small cooler. I agree with using Boveda packs early. Although I learned a lot in caring for my cigars with different humidification devices (cres, gel), the Boveda packs are very reliable and very low maintenance. You can certainly save money and time there from the get-go. Oh, and they use very little space in your humidor as compared to other devices.

If one doesn't have the luxury of getting well acquainted with a local B&M, the next best thing is to find an experienced smoking buddy, perhaps even on Puff that can offer advice on that initial purchase. But that's assuming someone brandy-new to this even finds Puff before digging into their wallet - I think most are already somewhat financially committed to cigars before finding Puff online. Otherwise, just set a budget and go sampler shopping on the larger sites like CI, CBID, Famous, etc. They don't typically sell too many of the higher end samplers that may financially intimidate you.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> I understand easy, simple, & good... Why cheap? Life is too short to smoke cheap cigars brother!


Totally agree


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Perhaps "cheap" was the wrong choice of words. There are a ton of low cost cigars out there that are good starter cigars.


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

May I also suggest that eBay and the like be scoured for desktop humis? It is possible to pick up something that will hold humidity and work well for you very inexpensively.


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> Excellent thread and advice for super-noobies such as myself. I just wish there was a more clear/definitive "starting point" thread or sticky where most cigar veterans could recommend and advise some cigars that most noobs should start out with to train their palate and be able to identify what good cigars should smoke and taste like.
> 
> As for me, I have recently smoked 2 CAO's (one the 1968-1998 Cameroon and another I can't remember) and both were not good whatsoever to me. Far too woodsy and one dimensional.
> 
> Hope I haven't rambled on too much. :/


A good b and m owner will be able to do this for you, probably better than people on puff, only because he knows what he stocks and you won't go armed with a list he doesn't carry.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Perhaps "cheap" was the wrong choice of words. There are a ton of low cost cigars out there that are good starter cigars.


The Padron X000 are good starter cigars IMO


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

capttrips said:


> Perhaps "cheap" was the wrong choice of words. There are a ton of low cost cigars out there that are good "starter" cigars.


But why do low cost cigars have to be starter cigars? Why not pop their cherry with something great?!?! :eyebrows:

Yes... I'm busting your balls Dave. oke: :tongue1:


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Very informative thread, definitely sticky-worthy. I've smoked for years and learned more in the last few days browsing the site than in those years, I am amazed at the creative uses of cat litter outside of the shitbox.

One question "nuance of lambshit" thats gotta be the new Gurkha Shepard Warrior churchill right?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave, some good stuff here. Though I disagree on a couple counts:
1. I'd recommend a 28qt coolidor or a large tupperdor rather than an entry level humidor. They're generally less expensive, and generally more effective, IMHO. 
2. I'd also avoid recommending gel. As Don mentioned earlier, even a noob will benefit from the two-way humidification medium like a Boveda or kitty litter instead of just the one-way gel. 
3. I wouldn't discourage the use of KL for a noob. Is super simple. Spritz a few times with distilled water to raise the rh. Add a bit of dry kl to lower. 

However, in general I think your advice is quite solid. Especially about noobs not going too big off the bat. We joke a lot around here about "the slope", but noobs should take heed of Dave's wise words. Go too big too fast, and you'll regret it. Cigars are a hobby that rewards patience. That applies to aging stock, to learning the community norms, to sourcing good vendors, to building your stash... to everything! Take it slow!

I'm with you on smoking inexpensive sticks to start as well. There's no reason for a noob to jump into $15 Ligas. Start with any number of the stellar $5 sticks out there. Let your taste buds acclimate to smoking first, then pursue the more refined differences in flavor that can be found in more expensive offerings. 

Anything piece of advice I'd give noobs is don't buy anything limited or hard to find. There's no reason to pursue those initially. Smoke regular production sticks. After a year or two, when your palate begins to settl, then perhaps start looking at the limited editions that fit within your profile. Ther's no reason to spend $25 on a limited edition that's not in your wheelhouse. Wait until you've figured out what you like, then adjusted to your palate chancing and settling, then if you still want to, look at the more expensive or htf sticks in your flavor range.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Macrophylla said:


> One question "nuance of lambshit" thats gotta be the new Gurkha Shepard Warrior churchill right?


:biglaugh: that's funny. Rg sir!


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

:helpersonally I like cigars with a nuance of lambshit.


----------



## helgusmc (Nov 23, 2012)

Samplers and see what you what you like advise that I was given and it has worked well.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

cigarmax said:


> :helpersonally I like cigars with a nuance of lambshit.


Personally... I like a little bit of :BS taste in mine...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

capttrips said:


> READ PUFF!!!! IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION ASK!!
> After 3-6 months you can begin to spread your wings and move on to the Liga Privadas, Padron's, etc.


Solid advice....certainly opened up my smoking knowledge and experience.

Probably the best thing I did....


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

cigarmax said:


> :helpersonally I like cigars with a nuance of lambshit.


I believe I smoked one of these the other day! Had a little stale cardboard and no flavor.


----------



## edgewood57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great post. Wish I had read this when I started. Have fun and treat it as a hobby


----------



## cigarmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

All good stuff in this thread. I am new to this forum, but been smoking cigars for years and have been reading on here for quite some time. Figured it was time to start posting...

There are plenty of great cigars out there that you can pick up at a reasonable price. It is entirely true as noted below that as a beginner you need to figure out what your pallet likes, talk to experienced smokers as they can help guide you. They can help you learn how to distinguish what each characteristic is and what it is called. Such as spice, wood, chocolate or what every it might be, the list of characteristics is endless. 

A few things I didn't see listed yet that i figured i would add. 

Research your humidor, not just the size but how to season it, what RH it should maintain. 

Make sure the hygrometer you get is properly calibrated.

Learn how to light your cigar properly. Everyone is different, some smokers strictly use matches, some use torches.

Learn how to cut your cigar properly.

Know what it is that your smoking. Since there are so many different manufactures and lines of cigars, there is also many different types of filler leaves, binder leaves and wrapper leaves. Educate your self on these types of leaves, they have different characteristics, such as taste, aroma etc. 

I would recommend that you only buy cigars with full leaf long fillers. Even some of the more popular brands use short fillers in their low end lines. The short fillers can effect the burn, ultimately effecting the flavor and aftertastes.

Learn how to properly smoke the cigar, rule of thumb is one puff per min is standard. Puffing to fast or too frequently will effect the burn speed ultimately effecting the taste.

If you want to go crazy, there are even proper ways to hold the cigar! I had to laugh, saw a poster at a local cigar lounge showing the different ways of holding the cigar and what that means of the smoker. Pretty funny stuff.

Just keep on reading and researching. 

I agree with the posts regarding be price conscious, don't simply buy a cigar and think your going to love it because its expensive. You might find a daily go to stick that you love that is $3 or so bucks each.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

When I first got into the hobby, I tried several desktop humidors and found the reasonably priced ones wanting, and in one case even drying out my initial collection. I ended up purchasing a glass jar humidor, and when I grew out of that moved to the coolidor. YMMV, but I think keeping a consistent desktop humidor is far more difficult and cost prohibitive than either the coolidor or glass jar. I would even say it borderlines on an advanced level skill if your comparison standard is the ease with which you can keep a coolidor in the right temp and humidity. Just my .02, and a great list!


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Best thing i have done since smoking cigars since 1996......Switching to boveda paks in my humidor. No hygrometer, no fuss. I use the 72% and before i tossed my meter it read 70% after being in there for a few weeks.(it is normal for the humidity level to be 1 or 2 points lower than the pack states) I am just a big fan of the boveda packs....there is ZERO worry about anything. I use 4 in mine and they last pretty darn close to 3 months. Yes, they are a bit more exspensive then other means....but they are absolutely..worry free.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I have such an investment in cigars I have them insured. Actually, I have more insurance on my cigars than I do on myself.


How is this done?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

atllogix said:


> How is this done?


Just added a rider to my homeowners just like with expensive jewelry or collectibles.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

biggest noob mistake i made, and didn't realize it until after quite a while... don't smoke over humidified cigars.

J.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Heads up: It is not plume, it is mould. Recent studies & the surgeon general have found that 99.9% of respondents to independent surveys have known this to be correct 99.9% of the time.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I've been seeing alot of new names roaming the forums of late. I can only imagine their confusion when they read these threads. Imagine mine. It seems that the simple hobby of smoking cigars has turned into this highly technical endeavor. Sometimes it feels like we're trying to shoot these things to Mars or something. Noone reads the stickies.
> 
> If I could give a little advice to newbs it would be this:
> 
> ...


Seems like we always have an influx of newcomers at the end and beginning of the year so I thought I would resurrect one of MY old threads. I still believe this is a good reference for newcomers (hell, you think I'm gonna diss my own thread!!). We all want to start out with a 1000 cigars, but alot fail to realize the time and financial commitment involved. My cigar stash now requires the commitment of a newborn. Just my way of reaching a loving hand out to the newcomer!!!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I would urge all newcomers to remember that the hobby of cigars is not a contest. Having the largest stash, the most expensive or limited edition sticks, a vast horde from Cuba or anything else isn't likely to add to your enjoyment in the long run. Find cigars you enjoy, relax and enjoy them.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

ghe said:


> I would urge all newcomers to remember that the hobby of cigars is not a contest. Having the largest stash, the most expensive or limited edition sticks, a vast horde from Cuba or anything else isn't likely to add to your enjoyment in the long run. Find cigars you enjoy, relax and enjoy them.


Although I agree with that remark wholeheartedly I failed to follow it.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

When I introduce someone to cigar or smoke with someone new to the hobby I always tell them to slow down how often they are puffing. I find most new smokers smoke to fast which can cause their cigars to overheat leading to an off flavor. Next I tell them to avoid most of the "sample packs". The average dealers puts one or two that might be worth smoking in the sample packs and then fills it with sticks they can't/couldn't give away. I point them here and tell them to look at this little section of Puff Puff.com - Top 25 Cigar Reviews, Member Cigar Reviews if on a budget then search out sticks on the top 25 under $6 list.

Most of all go slow; buy slow, pick slow and smoke slow. Your time with a cigar is a chance to have time stand still.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ghe said:


> I would urge all newcomers to remember that the hobby of cigars is not a contest. Having the largest stash, the most expensive or limited edition sticks, a vast horde from Cuba or anything else isn't likely to add to your enjoyment in the long run. Find cigars you enjoy, relax and enjoy them.


There is a contest of he who dies with more wins? I believe I have been in this contest for sometime now


----------



## Mac05 (Jan 20, 2013)

I cannot believe I didn't see this thread months ago. There is some really great advice here that a noob like myself can appreciate. I have to say that I think I agree on not trying the big money stuff for a little while. I am still developing my palate and with each cigar that I smoke I think I am able to pick out more of the flavors in each. I have not really started keeping notes on what I've been smoking (which due to the ongoing cold weather has not been very often) but I think I'm going to start jotting a few things down. Maybe some more justification to get a tablet to use while I'm smoking. I also think that the book An Idiots guide to Cigars (or something close to that) is really helpful. Though all of the information is readily available on this forum I really have enjoyed the book.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

capttrips said:


> Seems like we always have an influx of newcomers at the end and beginning of the year so I thought I would resurrect one of MY old threads. I still believe this is a good reference for newcomers (hell, you think I'm gonna diss my own thread!!). We all want to start out with a 1000 cigars, but alot fail to realize the time and financial commitment involved. My cigar stash now requires the commitment of a newborn. Just my way of reaching a loving hand out to the newcomer!!!


Wow you think its that small of a number of people who are going full out into cigars? So there is an estimated 13.3 million people in the United States that are cigar smokers 63% / 8.379 million of which smoke blackmild etc leaving 4.921 million and of that only 2% participate in the forum 9,842 and only about 4,921 that are hardcore into it.. Interesting estimates ( numbers excluding the rest of the world  ).. I am pretty much a noob and I am diving deep into it I find it fascinating the whole culture, the process etc. I am at 2 wineadors now its almost like every 3 months am gaining a wineador. I would fore warn anyone on the costs involved in this "hobby" capttrips warned me but it was already to late  The hobby is very addicting and my suggestion would be don't try to keep up with the jones's on this because the economic levels very greatly and good cigars can be found at all spectrum's I am learning now that is why everyone suggested samplers my mistake is I just buy boxes so my storage capacity is constantly running out... Plus don't forget to add in all the accessories etc when I initially ran the numbers I didn't include all the accessories etc because once you get on a roll with cigars you are going to want the Liga Privada crystal ashtray and the limited edition lighter etc...


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have to say that this is the best advice for noobs. Trying an assortment of cigars, and noting what you like or dislike is key. I have my favorites, but also go on the recommendation of those here on Puff, and my local B&M's of what they think I may like, and so far, no one has been off. Asking plenty of questions is also key, and a lot of times when the shops are empty, they enjoy the company, which allows you even more time to ask question and gain insight into the world of cigars.



capttrips said:


> I've been seeing alot of new names roaming the forums of late. I can only imagine their confusion when they read these threads. Imagine mine. It seems that the simple hobby of smoking cigars has turned into this highly technical endeavor. Sometimes it feels like we're trying to shoot these things to Mars or something. Noone reads the stickies.
> 
> If I could give a little advice to newbs it would be this:
> 
> ...


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this. Being new, I can already say I didn't listen to a whole bunch of this advice (probably because I didn't have it when I started). Not that I regret it, but it might have gone better the first few months if I had, but maybe not. :smoke2:


----------



## Zookie (Feb 25, 2013)

Great advice!

I started out like OP suggested. I wen't to a local lounge and got tons of great advice and picked out a good amount of single sticks. Have been repeating this process for the past few months with success. 

The main thing for me is just remember to enjoy. Sometimes it takes trial and error to learn what works.


----------



## Rebel420 (Jan 27, 2013)

I will second the local lounge advice. Went to a local one here, and was recommended 2 different sticks....probably the best 2 I have ever smoked. Not saying all are that good... This one was. Don't know if I'm allowed to mention the name here, but I would recommend this one over the other 2 in my area, even though this one probably has the smallest selection of the 3.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

What were they? You can name names.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Slow the f#$k down. Smoking a cigar is not a race.

The most common complaints I get from noobs (myself included when I was starting) is; 1. I'm dizzy from the cigar and 2. I hate this cigar, it tastes bitter.


----------



## DW44Vh (Mar 17, 2013)

This was exactly what I was looking for when I came to this site, practical advice. Wish I would have found it in 1999. lol Can't wait to get started. Thanks to capttrips for the advice/info.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, you have lured me in, so here is my advice to noobs....distilled down to as few words as possible:

1. Wooden humidors RARELY seal well enough to hold in proper humidity if you live in a dry climate. Use plastic or glass instead.
2. Don't over-humidify your stix. Aim for 60% rh instead of 70. Yes, really. Good things are ahead of you. Boveda pax or beads are good.
3. If you ignore my advice in #2 , and you find mold on your cigar, all might not be lost. If it is just on the surface of the wrapper and not too deep into the foot, you can probably get away with wiping down the wrapper and clipping an inch off of the foot, dryboxing the cigar for a couple of days, then smoking it.
4. Slow down when you smoke, as someone here already said, it is not a race. Relax and enjoy....or why do it?
5. Cellophane on. It will help keep the wrapper in good condition. Take it off when you are ready to smoke it.
6. Soft flame works fine to light a cigar. A jet works well in windy conditions....in which case you should not be smoking one of your finer cigars.
7. There are plenty of great cigars out there for under $4 per stick. Anything you pay over $10 per stick is pure hype premium. Yep, it is.
8. Cubans are not _better_ than dominicans, nicaraguans, hondurans etc. They are just different.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkdyr said:


> Ok, you have lured me in, so here is my advice to noobs....distilled down to as few words as possible:
> 
> 1. Wooden humidors RARELY seal well enough to hold in proper humidity if you live in a dry climate. Use plastic or glass instead.
> 2. Don't over-humidify your stix. Aim for 60% rh instead of 70. Yes, really. Good things are ahead of you. Boveda pax or beads are good.
> ...


Excellent advice. I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## DW44Vh (Mar 17, 2013)

Stinkdyr thank you for the advice...I'm taking notes now. lol 
Any suggestions as to specific products for a complete noob to look at or avoid would be appreciated. Not sure if its appropriate to mention specifics, if not please PM me. 
Thanks again.


----------



## godfather (Mar 17, 2013)

Love this thread. I just started out. I started with Romeo y Julietas no. 2, then a Bolivar Royal Corona, Cohiba Siglo 2, Monte Cristo no. 4.

I hated the Bolivar. Loved the Cohiba Siglo ii. Would any of you know what i should get that would be comparable to the Cohiba i just burned?


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mac05 said:


> I cannot believe I didn't see this thread months ago. There is some really great advice here that a noob like myself can appreciate. I have to say that I think I agree on not trying the big money stuff for a little while. I am still developing my palate and with each cigar that I smoke I think I am able to pick out more of the flavors in each. I have not really started keeping notes on what I've been smoking (which due to the ongoing cold weather has not been very often) but I think I'm going to start jotting a few things down. Maybe some more justification to get a tablet to use while I'm smoking. I also think that the book An Idiots guide to Cigars (or something close to that) is really helpful. Though all of the information is readily available on this forum I really have enjoyed the book.


Whatever you do don't buy an Idiot's Guide to Cigars. Or if you do take a lot of what it says there with a grain of salt. A noob buddy of mine was reading it and came away with the idea that the wrapper is mostly for aesthetics and does not contribute much to the flavor of the cigar, which is one of the dumbest things I ever heard. I couldn't believe it said that until he showed it to me in the book.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Stinkdyr said:


> Ok, you have lured me in, so here is my advice to noobs....distilled down to as few words as possible:
> 
> 1. Wooden humidors RARELY seal well enough to hold in proper humidity if you live in a dry climate. Use plastic or glass instead.
> 2. Don't over-humidify your stix. Aim for 60% rh instead of 70. Yes, really. Good things are ahead of you. Boveda pax or beads are good.
> ...


I guess here is where it comes down to personal preference (and I think this is what drives the noob's crazy) but I have to take issue with a few of the items on your list.
1. I think Ed would take issue with this. Also I have found that even cheap humidors seal pretty well the trouble keeping humidity stable is from the crappy wood. And using a few extra boveda packs help alleviate the issue tremendously. So if you like the look of a wood humidor go for it but know it'll take a little extra effort.
2. 70% is too high but 60% seems a little low to me. I think 65% is right where you should be. And my humidors are stacked with 65% boveda packs.
3. Agree
4. Couldn't agree more
5. Cello do what you want it doesn't matter
6. Soft flame is fine provided its not from lighter fluid. If you want to use a cedar patch go right ahead but lighter fluid really does impart an off flavor. The advantage of a torch is that they run off butane.
7. There are plenty of great stock out there for $4 a stick. But paying more than $10 a stick doesn't mean you are paying a hype premium, you are paying a quality premium. Of course there is diminishing marginal improvement in quality as the cost goes up, so for $20 you aren't getting twice as good a stick as you would for $10. But that doesn't mean you'll find on a whole $4 sticks that measure up to the super-premiums. My guess is 95% of the people on this forum have cigars that cost in excess of $10 in their stash and would make that purchase again.
8. Cubans are different, true, but they also have the potential to be much better too. That isn't to say that you won't find Dominican cigars that can stand toe to toe with even the best cubans, you will. But the tobacco in Cuba is superior to the vast majority of nc tobacco. Now the Fuentes' may take issue with that and it could be that Chateau Fuente's crop can rival the tobacco of Pinar del Rio, but certainly not at an equivalent price point. Where the NCs make up ground is in the sheer genius and innovation of today's blenders. But overall dollar for dollar and qc issues aside cuban cigars will, not always, but more often than not edge out their nc competitors.

Anyways that's my 2 cents.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I think there is alot of b.s associated with some of the cuban cigar stuff.. I find there is alot of b.s associated with cigars period... Cuban or None Cuban... You will find good and bad in both... Now you can use metrics ratios etc but the reality is some NC's are better than some cubans and some cubans are better than some NC's  I still believe a good cigar is a good cigar you may not like the flavor etc but as long as it doesn't taste like you are smoking ammonia etc I think the cigar is a cigar as long it meets some minimum of construction and tobacco quality.. Now some on here say Ooo no you can't say that b.s I just did.. There are a ton of good cigars and I think it is pretty pretentious to say this one cigar is the BEST among all cigars.. I think that shows alot of arrogance... One thing I have found Cigars are not a constant like the speed of light and I even doubt Einstein... I appreciate cigars hence why I collect and smoke them.. I believe there are good cigars and poor cigars then cigars I like  The microclimates can be replicated but not at the same price point, the soil can be replicated but not as the same price point and when they open up cuba you will find once again the price point won't be there.. Let's all just pray for when that happens  because then we are going to get some killer cigars...


----------



## Smoker LKG (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad I found this thread much useful information from many members. I know now that I've been taking this more serious I wanted to make a coolidor but I think I'll start off with a humidor of a 100 count and build from there. I've notice a person can quickly get carried away.


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a bit of advice on humidors: They don't hold near as many cigars as they claim. If you want to store 100 cigars you need to buy a 300 ct humidor.


----------



## Tyler S (Mar 19, 2013)

Having had my first true cigar Monday I found this thread very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Mac05 (Jan 20, 2013)

synergy012 said:


> Whatever you do don't buy an Idiot's Guide to Cigars. Or if you do take a lot of what it says there with a grain of salt. A noob buddy of mine was reading it and came away with the idea that the wrapper is mostly for aesthetics and does not contribute much to the flavor of the cigar, which is one of the dumbest things I ever heard. I couldn't believe it said that until he showed it to me in the book.


I do take it all with a grain of salt. I have been reading around here quite a bit and have realized that there are many things in the book that are not quite accurate. Just like it for the different point of view and some of the topics that they cover. I will say that that a good amount of my knowledge has come from all of the great members of this site. Cannot thank all of you enough for the wisdom on here!


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Appreciate this thread a lot. I have a 100 count hunk and its gout about 25 sticks right now. I think next week I am going to look into joint one of the PIF or noob trade forums and maybe get bombed


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a hundred count humidor that has treated me very well over the last year. After ordering a 250 count humidor I jumped the gun and purchased a few boxes of my favorite cigars to fill the new humidor. Unfortunately the humidor is on back order and now I found myself unable to fit the new boxes of cigars in my old humidor. To ensure new boxes didn't dry out I quickly setup a small coolidor. 

What I found during the coolidor setup is that it really does not take long to get the humidity right. I've seen a few posts talking about 'seasoning' your tupperdor or coolidor for a week or more, I simply found this to be overkill. Within a few hours I was able to get the humidity stable at 67/70 rh. The lesson I learned is that you can make it as complex or simple as you want. The 'rushed' coolidor I setup has been going for two weeks now and the humidity is stable. I did use Silica Sand which cost me $20 for 14 lbs, much cheaper than any other humidity solution on the market. With the extra product I can now place it in my gun safes, tool boxes and tackle boxes. I've even shared a few pounds with my friends and family. *KISS


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

Best advice:

Find a local shop with a vibe you like.
Tell them you're new and don't know what you like
Try one
Tell the owner what you liked didn't like about it. 
He will have another recommendation.

Rinse and repeat, and in no time you'll have an idea. They'll probably also recommend new sticks based on your feedback.

Oh, and if you like it, smoke it. Don't worry about what the mags say!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm finding that my local B&M is about $3-4 more expensive than other shops. (a $10 stick costs 13 or 14). I just hate when people rip others' off to line their pockets. Now, I'm not saying this is the case, but I suspect. The shop is in an expensive area of town so I'm sure their overhead is high, but they also have two other shops in crappy parts of town. Any suggestions? This place is literally perfect for me geographically speaking. Right on my way home....I just can't bear the idea that I'm supporting a jerk who pumps up his prices so he can have a hot tub at his second vacation house.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

In a place like Portland, you should have plenty of choices. Find a shop that sells AT MSRP, not over. There should be a couple good options within biking distance. I would suggest taking a couple weekends, and buy a stick at a couple different shops, and smoke it there. You should know by the final third whether or not it fits your style.

I know a few guys who'll have a locker in a shop 10-20 miles away because of the good vibe, honesty, company, etc.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Love this thread. I've only been smoking a couple months and the only thing I haven't done (according to this thread) is bought a humidor. I've been using an otterbox and just fill it up with sticks every couple weeks. I'll be working on proper storage next week. 

ColdSmoker - check out the 11th Ave Liquor Store (SW 11th and Hawthorne). They are incredibly inexpensive and will admit that they have a very low mark up. In fact, they rival INTERNET pricing. I went there today on the advice of the west coast CLE rep, and I'll drive right past all the others to go there regularly now.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

capt.morgan said:


> I have a hundred count humidor that has treated me very well over the last year. After ordering a 250 count humidor I jumped the gun and purchased a few boxes of my favorite cigars to fill the new humidor. Unfortunately the humidor is on back order and now I found myself unable to fit the new boxes of cigars in my old humidor. To ensure new boxes didn't dry out I quickly setup a small coolidor.
> 
> What I found during the coolidor setup is that it really does not take long to get the humidity right. I've seen a few posts talking about 'seasoning' your tupperdor or coolidor for a week or more, I simply found this to be overkill. Within a few hours I was able to get the humidity stable at 67/70 rh. The lesson I learned is that you can make it as complex or simple as you want. The 'rushed' coolidor I setup has been going for two weeks now and the humidity is stable. I did use Silica Sand which cost me $20 for 14 lbs, much cheaper than any other humidity solution on the market. With the extra product I can now place it in my gun safes, tool boxes and tackle boxes. I've even shared a few pounds with my friends and family. *KISS


What is the Relative humidity of silica sand..?..


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

-The non-hot end goes in your mouth. 

-Don't buy into manufacturer or retailer claims TOO much. It's their job to promote product via artful euphemisms, embellished stories, and positive spin. 

-Cheap does not always = bad, and expensive does not always = good.

-Smoke what you like and let other people smoke what they like. if i'm smoking something you hate, i don't really need to know how badly you hate it (unless i'm trying to get you to smoke one)

-A .50 cent wooden box is no reason to spend an extra $20 on some cigars, no matter how pretty the lady on the lid is. (or alternatively: good packaging does not always = good cigars)


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> What is the Relative humidity of silica sand..?..


There is no "defined" Relative Humidity of silica sand nor any other substance that I know of.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

capt.morgan said:


> There is no "defined" Relative Humidity of silica sand nor any other substance that I know of.


It has an absorption rate at varying relative humidity though  which I believe is what I was asking in a none scientific way...


----------



## Cleavon Little (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd like to chime in here and say thank you to all the noob helpers - I have learned more from Puff than anywhere


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Cleavon Little said:


> I'd like to chime in here and say thank you to all the noob helpers - I have learned more from Puff than anywhere


Agreed, same here


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> It has an absorption rate at varying relative humidity though  which I believe is what I was asking in a none scientific way...


I believe the absorption rate can be found by a fractional equation, I do not know the formula off hand but I know many other 'rates' are found this way. From my understanding the biggest factor is temperature. Here's a good link with information on absorption rates of various materials (never mind, can't post links yet). Do a google search for "absorption rate of silica gel" and click on the "sorbentsystems" link.


----------



## gadawg80 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cleavon Little said:


> I'd like to chime in here and say thank you to all the noob helpers - I have learned more from Puff than anywhere


I too have picked up more info on here about the hobby and better recommendations for sticks and B & M shops than anywhere else..


----------

